# iseki



## larrya

Hey Guys,I don't see any of my tractors mentioned in the forum.I hope I didn't make a mistake buying it.It's a budget thang ya'know.So far she d oes a good job for me.I wish I was able to find a service manual for it.ISEKI2300 I enjoy reading the forum .Thanks Guys!


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well Iseki is who makes the Massey compacts, and also made some of the big Bolens compacts. Good tractors.


----------



## Michael

Welcome Larrya to tractorforum :spinsmile I hope you can get some answers on your tractor. I do not have much info for you on your tractor but is there any letters before the numbers like TL or TU or something like that. When I did a web search I came up with nothing at all but I if the letters are used I might have some limited info. :nerd:


----------



## bontai Joe

larrya,
If your Iseki is doing the job, then it is a good tractor. They do enjoy a good rep from the days of building the big Bolens machines, and currently the Massey Ferguson machines. I think you will probably get many years of reliable service from it.


----------



## lb59

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well Iseki is who makes the Massey compacts, and also made some of the big Bolens compacts. Good tractors. *


Which Bolens and Iseki tractors are comparable to each other?


----------



## sqammy

I have a TX1401 PTO shaft is leaking oil Is it a hard fix and can I use OReilly tractor hydrolic fluid in my tractor
Thanks sqammy


----------

